# Stuart Victoria



## Steve_Withnell (Sep 29, 2009)

Not quite a plan, not quite a castings project, but maybe interesting, here is my part built Stuart Victoria.  You will notice it's not quite the same as the stock model.

The base model can be seen running on Youtube:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=553i48WkJts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=553i48WkJts[/ame]

But the vision and a lot of build is documented here in pictures, word, (but no music - yet!)

http://stevewithnell.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/building-the-stuart-victoria/

Much more to do yet.

Be grateful to get feedback on what you guys think


----------



## rake60 (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Steve.
Beautiful engine!

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful! I love engines like that. Thanks for the video.

Welcome to the forum. If you would, introduce yourself in the Welcome thread and tell us about yourself.

I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## kvom (Sep 30, 2009)

The oiler is something I haven't see before. Like it! Nice job.


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 30, 2009)

Steve, I went to your blog and reviewed your work. You added a lot of nice touches to the engine. Reshaping the rods gives it a more elegant look. I also left a note there.
gbritnell


----------

